# Nokia set to unveil 'iPhone killer' in Nov



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 7, 2008)

Nokia has decided to launch its first touchscreen phone in India in the third week of November. The Finnish handset major will position the phone—Nokia 5800—under its music platform XpressMusic series and is likely to price it at sub-Rs 20,000. The model has just been unveiled globally and pegged by analysts as the iPhone killer. 


*img410.imageshack.us/img410/1910/photocmsih1.th.jpg*img410.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/5853/nokia5800interfacecj1.jpg

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/5716/nokia5800xpressmusic1kx4.jpg

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/3373/nokia5800xpressmusic2ny1.jpg


*img442.imageshack.us/img442/4323/sc001yr0.jpg


From the left: The Samsung Omnia SGH-i900 followed by the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic then the Apple iPhone 3G. 

Specification 


*img366.imageshack.us/img366/9104/specificationvc2.png



Source


----------



## Indyan (Oct 7, 2008)

I read a few reviews. It seems to be really underpowered. One common criticism has been that it becomes very slow if too many apps are installed.
*www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/hands-on-nokia-5800-xpressmusic-review-473014


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2008)

WTF ? Every phone calls it an iPhone killer these days...

Here are the minimum requirements for an iPhone killer

1. 192MB or more RAM
2. Inbuilt 16GB or more memory
3. 700MHz or more CPU
4. Android
5. Full touch screen
6. Full QWERTY Keyboard
7. Long battery life
8. Price tag without forced contract subsidy at 500$

AND I AM YET TO SEE A PHONE THAT CAN FIT INTO THESE SPECS


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

lolz...whats up gadgets killing each other now and then.
Damn, i need a cereal killer to kill'em all


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

The only thing going for this device has got to be the low price..... Specs- wise, it can't beat the iPhone. It looks pretty good though.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2008)

The fact is that the iPhone is the iPhone not because its the iPhone.. but because its the people who make it "The" iPhone!! (ok... I know you all are looking confused after reading this!  ) And no device can "kill" the perspective of the masses. 

The iPhone may haf less features, maybe priced more but people still buy it coz its "The iPhone". The brand name here is all that matters. If specs was the only criteria of comparison then the iPhone would've been "killed" as soon as it was launched.

Easy recipe to "kill" the iPhone:
1) Displace Apple
2) Get your company to its place
3) With that position even your Nokia 1600 will "kill" the iPhone!

Makes sense?


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^reminds me of one quote from Denis Hayes


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 7, 2008)

when will nokia ever learn not to underpower devices.......they just crawl.

and nokia badly needs a good icon designer.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

What's gonna be the price of this already mentioned above???

And what about the N96?


----------



## x3060 (Oct 7, 2008)

the phone looks good, but, anyways, i will wait & watch


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

These days, anything with a touch screen is being touted as an iPhone killer....


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ? Every phone calls it an iPhone killer these days...
> 
> Here are the minimum requirements for an iPhone killer
> 
> ...


Sony Ericsson Xperia X1.....

384MB RAM......
400MB built-in memory + microSD card support [surely upto 16GB]
528Mhz CPU......
Windows Mobile Professional 6.1
Full Touch screen
Full QWERTY keyboard
Damn long battery life...Thanx to 1500mAh battery
3.2mp camera with AutoFocus and LED Flash....VGA video recording @ 30fps
Better resolution of WVGA 800*480pixels compared to 320*480pixels
Got Opera for Pocket PC to browse the internet

Price will on a higher side though.......900$ because it TOTALLY PWNS iPhone...

It got everything: GPS, Wifi, Java MIDP 2.0, 3.5mm audio jack, Track ID music recognition, FM Radio with RDS etc.



infra_red_dude said:


> The fact is that the iPhone is the iPhone not because its the iPhone.. but because its the people who make it "The" iPhone!! (ok... I know you all are looking confused after reading this!  ) And no device can "kill" the perspective of the masses.
> 
> The iPhone may haf less features, maybe priced more but people still buy it coz its "The iPhone". The brand name here is all that matters. If specs was the only criteria of comparison then the iPhone would've been "killed" as soon as it was launched.
> 
> ...


Completely agreed.....

Steve Jobs is a marketing genius who has given the 'cult' status to his company called Apple....



beta testing said:


> The only thing going for this device has got to be the low price..... Specs- wise, it can't beat the iPhone. It looks pretty good though.


Price 279 euros UNSUBSIDIZED confirmed officially by NOKIA........

Lol, what did you say? Specs wise it can't beat the iPhone?? 

Well, except for the slow processor and a bit low RAM, I can't see any down points. People can manage with slower processing speed, if they know that they can still do a hell lot more things than the iPhone......

3.2mp camera with Carl Zeiss optics (just a branding though), AutoFocus and LED flash, Bluetooth with A2DP, TV out, GPS, Java MIDP 2.0, Wifi 802.11 b/g.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 7, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I read a few reviews. It seems to be really underpowered. One common criticism has been that it becomes very slow if too many apps are installed.
> *www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/hands-on-nokia-5800-xpressmusic-review-473014



I think that can be attributed to the early firmware. I'm sure a couple of firmware upgrades later it'll work just fine.

Anyways it is still one of the very few full touch-screen phones that _can_ run multiple apps simultaneously. The iPhone, for example, cannot. Nor does the LG Viewty. And these are much more expensive than the 5800.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The fact is that the iPhone is the iPhone not because its the iPhone.. but because its the people who make it "The" iPhone!! (ok... I know you all are looking confused after reading this!  )



nothing is confusing rather you look more confused, in short its "iPhone is iPhone"


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

vish786 said:


> nothing is confusing rather you look more confused, in short its "iPhone is iPhone"


Hahahahahah, . Yeah, 'iPhone is iPhone'  and no other phone can be teh 'iPhone' from teh 'Apple'.....


----------



## Pat (Oct 7, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I think that can be attributed to the early firmware. I'm sure a couple of firmware upgrades later it'll work just fine.
> 
> Anyways it is still one of the very few full touch-screen phones that _can_ run multiple apps simultaneously. The iPhone, for example, cannot. Nor does the LG Viewty. And these are much more expensive than the 5800.



Wrong. It is possible to run multiple apps on the iPhone. 

And I am not going to even comment on all the posts by "teh" anti-fanboys


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 7, 2008)

nokia rockz in reliability but sucks in looks and graphics.........my personal opinion ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The fact is that the iPhone is the iPhone not because its the iPhone.. but because its the people who make it "The" iPhone!! (ok... I know you all are looking confused after reading this!  ) And no device can "kill" the perspective of the masses.
> 
> The iPhone may haf less features, maybe priced more but people still buy it coz its "The iPhone". The brand name here is all that matters. If specs was the only criteria of comparison then the iPhone would've been "killed" as soon as it was launched.
> 
> ...



I strongly support you !

iPhone sux. People buy it coz its from Apple.....the famous makers of teh iPod and the g@yish MacOSX.

Sure iFone has good stuff like 8/16GB of memory, Touch-Flo (or w/ever it is), big screen, good music qality, etc......but it has way too many flaws which overshadow this .

And this Nokia fone dosent look like a iFone killer but Xperia will surely kill the iFone.........IF people stop drooling after the company name 'Apple'.



abhinandh said:


> when will nokia ever learn not to underpower devices.......they just crawl.
> 
> and nokia badly needs a good icon designer.



Which cult do you belong to ? Sony Ericson maybe.......or is it Motorola or any other ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ? Every phone calls it an iPhone killer these days...
> 
> Here are the minimum requirements for an iPhone killer
> 
> 4. Android



If it needs Android just coz android is open source then wake up, Symbian is open source too and is undoubtedly much more matured than Android.


----------



## vishal.ecb2005 (Oct 7, 2008)

if u want to just look at ipod killer just take an look at _XPERIA_ X1 _Sony Ericsson_.u will forget ipod and N96
*www.techgadgets.in/mobile-phones/2008/05/windows-mobile-61-based-sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-slider-phone-announced/


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> Wrong. It is possible to run multiple apps on the iPhone.



How many at a time?


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> How many at a time?



As many as you want.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I strongly support you !
> 
> iPhone sux. People buy it coz its from Apple.....the famous makers of teh iPod and the g@yish MacOSX.


Err... I never said the iPhone sux.



vishal.ecb2005 said:


> if u want to just look at ipod killer just take an look at _XPERIA_ X1 _Sony Ericsson_.u will forget ipod and N96
> *www.techgadgets.in/mobile-phones/2008/05/windows-mobile-61-based-sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-slider-phone-announced/


My speculation is that the Xperia will not cause even a small dent to the iPhone market.



krazzy said:


> How many at a time?


You can run as many apps as you want.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry to nokia fanboys but its no comparisan to apple iPhone....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Price 279 euros UNSUBSIDIZED confirmed officially by NOKIA........
> 
> Lol, what did you say? Specs wise it can't beat the iPhone??
> 
> ...



As for the price, it was mentioned as below 20,000 by the original poster. And when I said that, what I was trying to say is it cannot perform better than the iPhone.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> As many as you want.


Aren't the four dock apps, Mail, Safari, iPod the only ones to run in the background? All the other apps close when you press the Home button(?).


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Err... I never said the iPhone sux.
> 
> 
> My speculation is that the Xperia will not cause even a small dent to the iPhone market.
> ...



Dude, that 'iPhone sux' was my opinion.........I never said you posted it .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 8, 2008)

Am bored !! iPhone Killer ?? ROFLMAO !!
In reality iPhone is the killer. so STFU all the devices that want to be iPhone.
iPhone is in a class of its own. the brand apple that is !


----------



## Power UP (Oct 8, 2008)

A true iPhone killer is a phone that is *more *shinier & n00b compatible than iPhone 

Other specs like 2Ghz processor or 4 gig ram or 20mp cam don't matter


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

For being an iPhone.....you need to have many things.

First you need to suck techniclly.
You need a big screen with touch facility to attract people.
You need have an apple logo atop it.


Here.....you have an iFone .....I mean teh iFone .


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 8, 2008)

Labeling every other phone a iPhone killer, only reduces  a new product credibility and makes it look bad, rather then doing any good.


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

To all you iPhone anti-fanboys: We know why every second thread about a new phone is labelled "iPhone killer" and not "HTC Touch Diamond Killer" or "N95 killer"


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> To all you iPhone anti-fanboys: We know why every second thread about a new phone is labelled "iPhone killer" and not "HTC Touch Diamond Killer" or "N95 killer"



Oh is it ? HTC Touch Diamond is sh1t phone anyways..... and N95....well it did not create as much hype as teh iFone...its developers and manufacturers did not come on every news channel, did not publish a ad in every magazine in the world......and at last it performed much more better then expectations........for teh iFone, it was vice-versa.

BTW, I dont count this Nokia fone as an iFone killer but Xperia surely will be......only difference, it won't name itself as an iFone killer bcoz Sony Ericson people are smart......they understand that there is nothing to kill in iFone except the Touch Flo thingy which will be easily beaten by Xperia's system.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Nxt will be a chinese mobile with same specs for 5k called i-phone killer


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Oand at last it performed much more better then expectations........for teh iFone, it was vice-versa.



Ya right


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> To all you iPhone anti-fanboys: We know why every second thread about a new phone is labelled "iPhone killer" and not "HTC Touch Diamond Killer" or "N95 killer"


To all teh Fanboys like teh great Pat, by "iPhone killer" we actually mean, "iPhone HYPE killer".....  But we know every company is going to be unsucessful in that. 

Thanks to teh great Jobs who has given jobs lol to teh so called "Fanboys" and they're doing their job very well and never accept the limitations of the iPhone.

----- If my post provokes the fanboys, then plese PM me for my Yahoo/Google ID, I'll be ready to have an arguement over there... I've always accepted the areas in which iPhone can't be beaten - Safari & the Touchscreen and I do indeed agree its an innovation, but Hype is something which pisses me off.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

@Pat you did not answer my last question.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> To all teh Fanboys like teh great Pat, by "iPhone killer" we actually mean, "iPhone HYPE killer".....  But we know every company is going to be unsucessful in that.
> 
> Thanks to teh great Jobs who has given jobs lol to teh so called "Fanboys" and they're doing their job very well and never accept the limitations of the iPhone.
> 
> ----- If my post provokes the fanboys, then plese PM me for my Yahoo/Google ID, I'll be ready to have an arguement over there... I've always accepted the areas in which iPhone can't be beaten - Safari & the Touchscreen and I do indeed agree its an innovation, but Hype is something which pisses me off.



Leave it.

@'teh' fanbois

iFone is teh best fone.....apologies for our f00lishness.


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> @Pat you did not answer my last question.



It is now possible to run multiple apps at the same time(not only Safari,Mail etc.)

Lol @ "iPhone Hype Killer"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia X1.....
> 
> 384MB RAM......
> 400MB built-in memory + microSD card support [surely upto 16GB]
> ...


Well, it is not priced right and does not have Android.


kumarmohit said:


> If it needs Android just coz android is open source then wake up, Symbian is open source too and is undoubtedly much more matured than Android.


You are the one who needs waking up. I said android because its architecturally superior because of its UNIX roots, just like iPhone, but at the same time you can develop apps and release them for Android much more easily compared to iPhone.

As for OpenSource, why, even Palm is almost opensource since its linux based in its new version. Also opensource is motorolla's linux for its phones.

Windows and Macintosh are the only non opensource members in the phone OS arena. The former is flawed as far as security is concerned, and the later is flawed as far as ease of development of apps is concerned. So I prefer buying neither.


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Leave it.
> 
> @'teh' fanbois
> 
> iFone is teh best fone.....apologies for our f00lishness.



You are so right about iPhone not selling upto Apple's expectations 

a: They reached their target of 10 million iPhones 3 months before their expectation.
*www.dailywireless.org/2008/10/06/iphone-10-million-sold/

You are right.They should have reached it atleast 6 months in advance.

b: iPhone 3G is the 2nd best-selling mobile in the US.
*www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/10/06/iphone_3g_now_the_second_best_selling_us_mobile_handset.html

You are right. They should be 1st.

Apple is completely doomed. They did not reach their expectations. 

Anyways, this "wannabe" thread is going way too off-topic. My last post here about the  iPhone.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> You are so right about iPhone not selling upto Apple's expectations
> 
> a: They reached their target of 10 million iPhones 3 months before their expectation.
> *www.dailywireless.org/2008/10/06/iphone-10-million-sold/
> ...



I told u...... no comments from me coz I am an anti-fanboi and ur a fanboi..... so in the end it will lead to both of us getting banned .


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, it is not priced right


X1 is perfectly priced. 

Phones are priced according to the market price of the other phones. Can Diamond be priced same as Gold?...



MetalheadGautham said:


> and does not have Android.


Well, at the moment, Windows Mobile > Android.  If we compare HTC's Windows Mobile phones to the HTC Dream (Android), you can see what Dream misses out which is actually due to the Android platform, not that HTC didn't have the tech. Android isn't finished yet. You still can't expect an 'iPhone' killer Android phone. Android will only start maturing after an year and at that time, it 'may' revolutionalize the smartphone market. You can't expect an iPhone killer right now and may be after an year, we may have something new from other companies with which the Android may have to compete. I mean to say, after an year the iPhone may not be the direct competeitor of Android.

Anyways, Sony Ericsson is thinking to invest in Android smartphones as quoted by one of their high officals.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> It is now possible to run multiple apps at the same time(not only Safari,Mail etc.)
> 
> Lol @ "iPhone Hype Killer"



So if you press the Home key, the app just goes into background instead of terminating? And this applies to downloaded apps as well? And I'm assuming this does not require jailbreaking as well.

As for the 'iPhone killer' thing, actually none of the iPhone wannabe have the kind of stuff that made iPhone really popular. They put in a high resolution display, higher resolution camera, louder speakers and what not and then plan on taking over the iPhone. In reality they are just adding the stuff that the iPhone lacks, but they don't realise they don't have what the iPhone has. And that is the design, the interface, the iTunes integration and the App Store. These are the things that has endeared the iPhone to the people. The fact that it is from Apple isn't actually one of them. I am pretty sure Nokia has amassed more fans in all these years than Apple.

There can never be a true iPhone killer. A true iPhone killer would have to have all the four qualities mentioned above AND have stuff like the high resolution camera and such stuff. But the thing is all the other companies just concentrate on the latter, the stuff that iPhone lacks instead of what it has, what it does best. And I'm pretty sure they won't ever be able to do that. You'll never find the iPhone's interface or iTunes integration on a Nokia or Samsung or Sony Ericsson phone. Nor will you ever find a true iPhone killer.


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> So if you press the Home key, the app just goes into background instead of terminating? And this applies to downloaded apps as well? And I'm assuming this does not require jailbreaking as well.



Yes, you need to jailbreak your phone and get a FREE app called Backgrounder. But before anyone starts again, Jailbreaking DOES NOT void your warranty.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> Yes, you need to jailbreak your phone and get a FREE app called Backgrounder. But before anyone starts again, Jailbreaking DOES NOT void your warranty.



Ah I should've known. It requires jailbreaking, which is an additional bit of work. Whereas the 5800 does it out of the box.

And how can jailbreaking not void the warranty? You are after all breaking into your iPhone and doing stuff to it that Apple doesn't want you to do.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> X1 is perfectly priced.
> 
> Phones are priced according to the market price of the other phones. Can Diamond be priced same as Gold?...


Well, I said to combat iPhone, you need a phone in its price league.




gagandeep said:


> Well, at the moment, Windows Mobile > Android.  If we compare HTC's Windows Mobile phones to the HTC Dream (Android), you can see what Dream misses out which is actually due to the Android platform, not that HTC didn't have the tech. Android isn't finished yet. You still can't expect an 'iPhone' killer Android phone. Android will only start maturing after an year and at that time, it 'may' revolutionalize the smartphone market. You can't expect an iPhone killer right now and may be after an year, we may have something new from other companies with which the Android may have to compete. I mean to say, after an year the iPhone may not be the direct competeitor of Android.


The advantage I think android has, is that just like iPhone, you can port desktop apps to it more easily. iPhone is mac. Similarly Android is linux. So it becomes easier to do the porting in these two phones since the architecure is similar.

As for saying that android is not ready for the market, ofcourse its not ready. But like all OSS projects, it has the potential to grow fast. I estimate that in another one year, it can become highly developed (after looking at the way ubuntu has progressed).

And as long as the phone is internally powerful as far as resources and hardware features are concerned, you can just download updates to android for getting more features.

Anyway, the REAL reason it can be (or has the potential to be) the iPhone killer is because, as I said before, it can get all the features iPhoneOSX has, and MORE. You don't need permission from a very conservative company to release apps for android, nor do you need to spend minimum 30K seperately to get a PC which can run android SDK.



> Anyways, Sony Ericsson is thinking to invest in Android smartphones as quoted by one of their high officals.


bad news again for me. if nobody is ready to make mainstream to budget, sub 200$ or sub rs.10000 android phone, android can never compete with wince.


Pat said:


> Yes, you need to jailbreak your phone and get a FREE app called Backgrounder. But before anyone starts again, *Jailbreaking DOES NOT void your warranty*.


Then what exactly is Apple's own views on Jailbreaking ?


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> And how can jailbreaking not void the warranty? You are after all breaking into your iPhone and doing stuff to it that Apple doesn't want you to do.



It is possible to restore iPhone to factory default state which leaves no-trace of jailbreaking.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> It is possible to restore iPhone to factory default state which leaves no-trace of jailbreaking.


Knew it. Some sort of meddling exists 

BTW, is it possible to create disk image of iphone then restore it to factory state then warranty service then restore jailbraked state from disk image ?


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Knew it. Some sort of meddling exists
> 
> BTW, is it possible to create disk image of iphone then restore it to factory state then warranty service then restore jailbraked state from disk image ?



Yes. You can do it. Pwnage Tool now allows flashing custom firmware (or disk images as you said). The hackers have already ported apt/deb,terminal,python,ruby and what not. They have also ported a JVM on the iPhone (havent used it yet)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> Yes. You can do it. Pwnage Tool now allows flashing custom firmware (or disk images as you said). The hackers have already ported apt/deb,terminal,python,ruby and what not. They have also ported a JVM on the iPhone (havent used it yet)


Thats not what I asked. What I asked was, since most people have a lot of customisations and personalisations on their jailbreaked iphone, it may not be feasable to reinstall the jailbreaked firmware once again and redo everything.

SO, can we take a backup of the WHOLE iPhone's flash drive's contents so that it can be restored later ?

PS: WTF ? Apt/deb, terminal, python, ruby and JVM ? Seriously man, if people have done THIS much on a phone which officially DISCOURAGES such activities, imagine what can happen to a platform which is similar and ENCOURAGES such activities ? (android). I suppose they will start having servers running from mobile phones


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

Offtopic: Krazzy.....You and me have the same Siggy......


----------



## Pat (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats not what I asked. What I asked was, since most people have a lot of customisations and personalisations on their jailbreaked iphone, it may not be feasable to reinstall the jailbreaked firmware once again and redo everything.



You cannot do it completely in one shot. You can use a custom(jailbreaked) firmware to restore. And there is a free app called "APT Backup" which backs up all apps installed via dpkg(cydia) and can restore them on a fresh install. Ofcourse, AppStore apps can be synced with itunes without any fuss.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> You cannot do it completely in one shot. You can use a custom(jailbreaked) firmware to restore. And there is a free app called "APT Backup" which backs up all apps installed via dpkg(cydia) and can restore them on a fresh install. Ofcourse, AppStore apps can be synced with itunes without any fuss.


why can't we use partition backup tools like norton ghost ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Norton ghost is really nice soft. nice suggestion^^ been using it for a while and has helped in quick recovery often when required


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, it is not priced right and does not have Android.
> 
> You are the one who needs waking up. I said android because its architecturally superior because of its UNIX roots, just like iPhone, but at the same time you can develop apps and release them for Android much more easily compared to iPhone.
> 
> ...



What I want to say is that Symbian is a better platform compared to Android for a mobile device because of certain reasons which are :

Just like Android developing apps for symbian does not restrict you in a proprietary ecosystem (I am looking at your App Store, Fruit company). Moreover Symbian has a big line of software products in the market already. Android developers are still going to take time, however fast they work.

Two unlike Android which is bringing UNIX principles, (a complete desktop/server system ) to a mobile device, Symbian is made from ground up for mobile device. Being a *NIX system it comes down with a lot of *nix baggage. At the same time Symbian is on home ground. Definite advantage!

Consider the fact that Symbian is the biggest smartphone platform in EU and APAC but still means the competition in Symbian and Android is completely unlike the competition in Linux and Windows on desktop. 


Unlike the desktop market where Windows is generally and genuinely hated, people actually use and love Symbian. This means that Android can not cash out on the hate factor (Linux enthusiasts please excuse my lacking vocabulary). Android has to break people from a platform which they have no reason to move away from. Unlike Linux being the messiah of desktop all over the world, Android competes with Win Mo only in US. Symbian is open source as well so Android can not be mobile messiah. The open source factor of both OS's nullifies each other.

Android is great and all but to come up in Symbian league, it will need a lot of sleepless nights from developers and extensive marketing by mobile companies. Above all Android will need a killer app. 

I hope and pray it is Android which rises to challenge Symbian because that would actually mean innovation in free space and not in Redmond or Cupertino!


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Which cult do you belong to ? Sony Ericson maybe.......or is it Motorola or any other ?



N73 , N81 to name a few crawling nokias.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Well..hope the * version of 5800 is available soon hehehe


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Norton ghost is really nice soft. nice suggestion^^ been using it for a while and has helped in quick recovery often when required


Question still remains: DOES IT WORK FOR YOU WITHOUT ANY FLAWS ON ALL MOBILE PHONES ?


kumarmohit said:


> What I want to say is that Symbian is a better platform compared to Android for a mobile device because of certain reasons which are :
> 
> Just like Android developing apps for symbian does not restrict you in a proprietary ecosystem (I am looking at your App Store, Fruit company). Moreover Symbian has a big line of software products in the market already. Android developers are still going to take time, however fast they work.
> 
> ...


Well, there DO exist compromises between the two, apart from more scope for competition.

1. Android apps are often java based, hence can run on symbian too.

2. Android apps can easily come from existing linux apps. There are plans on to port VLC Media Player for example. Also being ported are the linux commandline tools to android.

3. Both are OSS. Maybe we can see some symbian compatability layer in android soon. I think its possible in around 8 months.

4. Linux codebase would NOT cause any overhead. Rather, it would result in better performance on PDAs because linux is being designed with portability in mind. So android may be a healthy competition to symbian and when two opensource giants collide, like gnome vs KDE wars, we can expect a feature war. My favourite event 

5. Android is a distro being designed for newer gen phones. So it has newer age concepts like touch screen in better light than symbian. So android can still compete better with the other new age platform, iPhone.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Question still remains: DOES IT WORK FOR YOU WITHOUT ANY FLAWS ON ALL MOBILE PHONES ?



Mobile phones..not sure


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Mobile phones..not sure


atleast iPhone ?


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sick of all these 'killers'. Every other week a new 'killer' is cropping up!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> I'm sick of all these 'killers'. Every other week a new 'killer' is cropping up!



Killing killing hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

The phone info is officailly available @ nokia.co.in

*www.nokia.co.in/A41273063


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 10, 2008)

Just found a good comparison in iPhone and Nokia 5800.

*www.tube5800.com/20-reasons-why-nokia-5800-is-better-than-apple-iphone/


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Nxt will be a chinese mobile with same specs for 5k called i-phone killer


You missed this... & these...... the HiPhone & the tPhone....


----------

